# Il sistema si blocca all settaggio dell UTC (a volte)

## golaprofonda

 :Sad: 

Non mi era mai capitato ma ad alcuni miei amici succede con altre distro. Succede che A VOLTE, all avvio del kernel il sistema si blocca su "Setting universal time....bla bla UTC"...dice ok ma si blocca li. Ho provato ad aspettare ma non cè niente da fare. Poi riavvio e magicamente parte tutto..

Penso che dipenda dal fatto che visto che lo uso sempre con la rete, quando lo accendo scollegato si blocca li. può essere? infatti per adesso mi è sempre successo a rete scollegata..

 :Confused:   cosa può essere? forse è capitato anche a voi..

----------

## lavish

Usi per caso qualche sw per la sincronizzazione via rete?

Se sì, prova a farne a meno

----------

## golaprofonda

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Usi per caso qualche sw per la sincronizzazione via rete?
> 
> Se sì, prova a farne a meno

 

no nessun software di sync..(intendevi ntp o simili vero?)

è una cosa veramente fastidiosa..

----------

## lavish

magari non servirà a niente, ma prova a postareun 

```
rc-update -s
```

----------

## golaprofonda

ci ho guardato ma non mi sembra ci sia niente di compromettente. dimmi te..

```
 acpid |      default

           alsasound |      default

            bootmisc | boot

          bootsplash |      default

             bttrack |

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

            coldplug | boot

         consolefont | boot

         crypto-loop |

               cupsd |

                dbus |

          domainname |      default

              esound |

                famd |

                 gpm |

                hald |      default

              hdparm | boot

            hostname | boot

             hotplug |

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |

            net.eth1 |

              net.lo | boot

            net.ppp0 |

            netmount |      default

                nscd |

             numlock |

             portmap |

           rmnologin | boot

              rsyncd |

               spamd |

                sshd |

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm |

```

 :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## golaprofonda

up..nessuno ha qualche idea..?

la voce dopo il settaggio dell UTC è l hdparm..

potrebbe essere quello?..mi si blocca tra l UTC e l hdparm..di solito quando lo uso con solo la batteria senza alimentazione..

----------

## gutter

Se togli hdaprm va o no?

----------

## golaprofonda

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Se togli hdaprm va o no?

 

per adesso non mi si è mai bloccato tranne una volta..mentre faceva il cleaning di /var/tmp ..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per adesso non mi si è mai bloccato tranne una volta..mentre faceva il cleaning di /var/tmp .. 

 

Solo per curiosità: che parametri hai specificato per hdparm?

----------

## golaprofonda

ho capito che non è hdparm..

è coldplug..!!!!

l ho rimosso ma senza coldplug non mi vede il mouse usb logitech..allora l ho messo in default anziche in boot con rc-update e per adesso non mi da problemi..

ma chissà perchè? me lo fa solo se lo sto usando a batteria..

----------

## golaprofonda

UP!!

Niente da fare..

ho anche messo su il kernel vanilla..ma niente da fare.. (2.6.14.2)

IL PROBLEMA HA A CHE FARE CON L ACPI (secondo me).. SUCCEDE SOLO CON LA BATTERIA..se va a corrente parte tranquillamente

MA PERCHE'????????????????  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## gutter

Potrebbe trattarsi di incopatibilità tra il modulo ACPI e il tuo laptop?!?

Di che laptop si tratta?

----------

## golaprofonda

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Potrebbe trattarsi di incopatibilità tra il modulo ACPI e il tuo laptop?!?
> 
> Di che laptop si tratta?

 

ASUS A6BOOK, AMD Turion64 MT-30.

No l ACPI non c entra, ho anche provato a disabilitarlo..

sentite questa..si tratta del modulo ehci_hcd, (che se non sbaglio serve per le USB 2.0) che quando viene caricato fa un po di casini (scandaglia un po di cose) e fa andare in deadlock il sistema..

conoscete un modulo alternativo per gestire le USB 2.0??

----------

## nick_spacca

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Potrebbe trattarsi di incopatibilità tra il modulo ACPI e il tuo laptop?!?
> 
> Di che laptop si tratta? 
> 
> ASUS A6BOOK, AMD Turion64 MT-30.
> ...

 

Come lo usi, modulo o built-in??? Se lo usi come modulo, prova ad integrarlo nel kernel...

----------

